
Ask HN: Gitlab, Atlassian, GitHub, etc – which one? - tiffanyh
If you were starting a software company <i>today</i>, and had no technical debt from using legacy technologies in place, what software stack would you use to run the software development company?<p>Capabilties such as:<p>- VCS,
- Issue tracking, 
- project management,
- CI&#x2F;CD,
- chat,
- maybe even HelpDesk
- etc?<p>Gitlab &amp; Atlassian seem interesting because they both have the full stack of capabilities (VCS, Issue Tracking, Project Boards, CI&#x2F;CD, chat, etc).<p>Yet Atlassian is a bit &quot;old&quot; so don&#x27;t know if that&#x27;s good or bad.<p>Then there&#x27;s Github, but it&#x27;s lacking CI&#x2F;CD and a number of other features.<p>If you had a clean slate, what vendor stack would you use and why to run the software development and deployment of your product?
======
smt88
This is probably controversial around these parts, but I love Atlassian
products. Jira used to be awful years ago, but it's now genuinely fantastic to
use. It also has excellent integrations.

------
Piskvorrr
Github is, w/r/t your company, outsourced. Think whether you want to have your
code residing out of your network _and_ out of your control. You can run a
Gitlab instance locally - the most practical risk of "serverless" computing
being "we can't do normal devel flow, network is down". (No idea about
Atlassian)

------
sytse
Asked on the release post of 9.2 in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14396680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14396680)

